# JKD and MMA the difference.......



## jkd friend (Aug 8, 2008)

There is a huge difference between MMA and JKD I hear alot of MMAers comparing them. From a JKD stand point its not just about mixing or taking what you think works because even traditional in there begining took from other styles so it has to be more to it. Concepts is what seperate all art froms from its core purpose and create others ways to get to the same point or purpose. Maybe some people from both sides can tell key differences in the meaning of the two and please this is not a shot at mma or something I watch mma and do not have a problem with it, so me being somewhat of a fan brings me to this post so mmaers no flames or whatever.:asian::asian:


----------



## Makalakumu (Aug 9, 2008)

JKD and MMA are the same thing, to a certain extent.  "MMA" assumes alot of rules that JKD doesn't assume.  Weapons.  The only place where you can get a weapons MA training with a MMA philosophy is in a JKD school.

When I lived in Minnesota, I trained with two students of Rick Faye.  We practiced MMA in the truest sense, all martial arts, including weapons, despite the rules, were thrown into the pot.

So, what would Bruce Lee say?

I think he would say that "Modern MMA" is just sport fighting and that one needs to incorporate weapons in order to really understand the nature of combat.

A tool is what it means to be human.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Aug 9, 2008)

The difference is the focus on training. JKD is self-defense oriented while MMA is sport oriented. 

MMA primarily pulls from wrestling, BJJ, kick-boxing, and boxing....methods of winning in sport competition. 

It's common knowledge that Bruce Lee's philosophy was using what works and discarding the rest, but his focus was in terms of surviving street fights. 

Though both basically follow that same philosophy, the realm in which it is applied differs. 

That's my take.


----------



## paulH (Aug 9, 2008)

if taken to the ground i would look to eyegouge and snap fingers...

if in a guard i would look to bite the jugular and eyegouge...

my primary striking areas are the throat, knees and groin...

we train to take down on concrete and focus on smashing the head into the ground then get up before somebody comes behind you...

mma is a sport... a great sport but when you fight for real there is no rules, time limits or matts... (try grappling on concrete and see how different it is)

the ethos of fighting is what is different imo... the bjj and ground work some of my mma friends do is amazing... but in reality you try and choke me and im snapping your fingers if they are there... get me in a guard and i will bite... give me your back and i will hit you in the head... if your on the ground i wont get down and grapple if i can boot you in the head and do a runner


i know some very very good mma guys and have nothing but respect for what they do but its different towhat i do... i will say that the conditioning of the mma guys always surprises me... however they seem to find it surprising when we give them hockey pads and start low line side kicks to the knees...


----------



## Nolerama (Aug 9, 2008)

There are plenty of MMA schools out there that use JKD concepts and weapons in their training. Then they teach fighting concepts, and the different possibilities when it comes to different situations, like in a sport-setting, or the street, or SD.

What lots of MMA schools don't have is a lineage into JKD. That might scare off the "purists." I respect JKD and all it has to offer as a fighting philosophy and art, and much of that thinking is thrown into the "mix" in MMA, where I don't see a whole lot of difference from JKD.

On another note, coming from a SD point of view, eye-gouging and biting just don't seem to work for me. I do respect the control of being able to ride someone's guard and (at least, controlling) submitting him with strikes or a submission. I do see an eye-gouge useful if I'm standing toe to toe, and decide that any legal consequences regarding someone's loss of eyesight don't amount to the gravity of the SD situation at hand.

In other words, I would hope to out-box someone in a striking game than come up with a reason why I gouged some guy's eye out to a judge. A good jab can be very demoralizing, especially to the untrained.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Aug 9, 2008)

jkd friend said:


> There is a huge difference between MMA and JKD I hear alot of MMAers comparing them. From a JKD stand point its not just about mixing or taking what you think works because even traditional in there begining took from other styles so it has to be more to it. Concepts is what seperate all art froms from its core purpose and create others ways to get to the same point or purpose. Maybe some people from both sides can tell key differences in the meaning of the two and please this is not a shot at mma or something I watch mma and do not have a problem with it, so me being somewhat of a fan brings me to this post so mmaers no flames or whatever.:asian::asian:


 
Rules.

That's basically it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 9, 2008)

Why oh why are we back at the MMA vs TMA thing (this is at least post 2 on the topic today) but now we also have the new and unimproved MMA vs JKD.:disgust:

Oh well here we go again :shrug:

Let me get RIGHT to the meat of this type of discussion and then maybe we can move on

TMA is better
MMA is better
JKD is not MMA
yes it is
no it's not
yes it is
no it's not
repeat ad nausium :disgust:

It is times like this I almost whish Roninpimp were not banned...... almost but note quite :uhyeah:


----------



## Franc0 (Aug 9, 2008)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Rules.
> 
> That's basically it.


Yep, I agree 100%. 

Franco


----------



## aqaz69 (Aug 28, 2008)

JKD is not MMA, neither is Karate, Judo, etc.

MMA is MIXED martial arts. It is the theory that there is no perfect style, rather that  the one best style is ALL styles. Period!


----------



## Makalakumu (Aug 29, 2008)

aqaz69 said:


> JKD is not MMA, neither is Karate, Judo, etc.
> 
> MMA is MIXED martial arts. It is the theory that there is no perfect style, rather that the one best style is ALL styles. Period!


 
How is this different then the JKD that Bruce Lee described?


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Aug 29, 2008)

Rules.

That's basically it.


----------



## jeff5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I think of MMA as almost what sport JKD would/should look like.  I firmly believe that if Lee had lived what we deem "JKD" would not only look very different, but would look very much like MMA.  The only difference as another poster said, is rules and training emphasis. 

Before his death Lee was delving more into grappling and had already shifted from Wing Chun to more of a Boxing base, so his stand up was very similar to what MMA folks do.  I believe Guru Dan said that the real stuff Bruce did (not the film) when he was demonstrating his fighting style was like an entry from Boxing or Wing Chun, a few hits, a take down from Wrestling or Judo, then a finishing hold from Judo/JuJitsu/Wrestling/Chin Na.


----------



## still learning (Sep 1, 2008)

Hello,  MMA/ ring fighting?   would be different if they allow killing blows? ....throat strikes....eye cougeing...and allow breaking of necks and any bones or joints and the use of hand held weapons toos?

JKD is different because they allow the use of the above use of band techniques use in MMA's.

So anyone who thinks it is the same?  .......UM?  ....real street fighting? ....NO rules ..anything goes...and anyone can jump in w/weapons of any kind.

Entertainment is MMA fighting ...like WWF...fun to watch.....baseball and football too!

Aloha ,


----------

